# 2007 sportsman 700 oil



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

A friend of mine needs to know what oil to use in his motor and diff's. Is there a oil filter cross refrence ?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the oil for the motor is spec'd to be 0W-40. i assume any 10w-40 will be just fine.
the manual calls for "Demand Drive LT Premium Hub Fluid" i researched this and car transmission fluid is what goes in there. The rear gets 80W-90 gear oil.

any of these will work
 (though get the purolator. it's a good one i highligted it in red for you)

Fram Double Guard DG7317 
Fram PH7317 
Fram Tough Guard TG7317 
Fram Xtra Guard XG7317 
Fram PH6607
Group 7 V4610 
Group 7 V4620 
Hastings LF240 
Mighty M4612 
Motorcraft Long Life FL-821 
Napa FIL1356 
Napa Gold 1356 
Parts Plus PH2867 
Pennzoil PZ-109 
Penske 7317 
Powerflo SL14610 
Powerflo SL14620 
Pro Gauge PGO-4620 
Pro Tec 164 
Promotive PH4610 
Pronto PO3593A 
*Purolator L14610* 
Service Champ OF-4622 
Shell SH48 
Shell SH529 
Stp S-02867. 
Valvoline VO50 
Warner PH2867 
Wix 51356 
AC Delco PF1237 
Baldwin B1400 
Firestone TF2876 
Hastings LF113 
NAPA Gold 1365 
Purolator L14612 
STP S-02876 
WalMart SuperTech ST6607 
WIX 51365


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

On the 07 sportsman with adc the front diff calls for LT fluid (Polaris) I know of no subsitute.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

amsoil says their ATF is equivalent


----------

